# Another new Pistol



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Just picked this baby up this weekend. It's a Thompson/Center Contender in .22 Hornet, and I love it. Can't wait to take it out on some p-dogs.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You have my sympthay. Don't you know those things are addictive?

I have been shooting & hunting with T/C Contenders since 1982 and I don't know if I will ever get enough of shooting them. Unfortunately you can not have just one either ya know.

This past Sunday our Tri State Shooters Club held it's Annual Sight in Day / Fun Shoot in a Hay Meadow on the north edge of Lake Traverse. About 5 or 6 shooters that had never shot a T/C Contender Handgun shot both my SST Super 14 .223 Remington and SST Super 14 7-30 Waters Contender Handguns.

These shooters were shooting empty powder canisters full or water at 100 yards, gallon milk jugs will with water at 200 yards, a Turkey Silhouette at 200 yards and a Ram Silhouette at 300 yards with amazing regularity.

Good luck with your new to you Contender Handgun. I am quite sure you are really going to enjoy it. A buddy of mine has a 12" .22 Hornet T/C Contender and it is one of his favorite Prairie Dog Guns.

Larry


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've figured out it's addicting already. I can shoot right here at my house, and was shooting 100 pretty easy. Next barrel to get is a 204 Ruger.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I had thought about a .204 Barrel but after reading http://www.bullberry.com/204Rugerdata.html I am not sure I want to deal with the muzzle blast from a short .204 Ruger Barrel. I didn't see what ammo was used in the test, and would want to talk to some guys that are shooting a Handgun Length .204 before I bought one, but then that's just me.

I did do some shooting with my buddies .204 Remington Rifle a few weeks back and was really impressed with the accuracy and bullet performance.

Larry


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw one that was 23", and was for the contender not Encore, but that wouldn't work too well off-hand. And it's a heck of a lot better than a 45-70 or 375 Win. that they make a barrel for. Thanks for the data.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You're welcome. I wish Fred would have listed what ammo he was chronographing. That would have helped in my opinion.

Yep 23" would be a tad long for a Handgun Barrel.

Larry


----------

